# Victoria SS approved



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

And when i was having least of the hope from Victoria (read http://www.expatforum.com/expats/868363-post7.html)after NSW rejected my SS, the VIC state springs up a surprise by granting me state nomination for 190. Confused reagarding what to do, since i have already applied for 189.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Praveen, congrats on your VIC SS...
Out of curiosity, how long did it take for them to give you sponsorship.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Praveen, congrats on your VIC SS...
> Out of curiosity, how long did it take for them to give you sponsorship.


Here's my time line
VIC SS applied - > 22nd June
VIC ACK - > 10th July
Commitment letter (Vic did not ask this, i sent proactively) -> 18th August
VIC approval -> 12th Sept

So basically 12 weeks to be precise.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Here's my time line
> VIC SS applied - > 22nd June
> VIC ACK - > 10th July
> Commitment letter (Vic did not ask this, i sent proactively) -> 18th August
> ...


I got this mail from them 2 days ago...

Dear Radhakrishnan VENKATASUBRAMANIAN,

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

We note from your application that your friend lives in Queensland. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years. 

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections
Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

If we do not receive this statement within one month the file will be closed.

We look forward to your response.

Please quote Reference Number : XXXXX in all of your communication to us.

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program
Trade and Industry Development
Department of Business and Innovation
GPO Box 4509, Melbourne, 3000
Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria |
T: 03 9651 9756 | F: | [email protected]

I do not know who told them I have a Friend in Queensland, as I have not mentioned anything in application, So after this mail I sent a big write up to them.. Now waiting for a response!!!


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello Prgopala,
Congrats!
I also applied for VIC SS recently.
Can you please answer a few basic questions regarding VIC SS:
- What did mention in your commitment letter; was it more like a "why I like VIC" or "I promise to keep to my liablities"
- I have sent my CV as PDF... I think they will request it in DOC format. I am thinking to send the DOC version as soon as I get my ref. number; without waiting for them to ask for it, should I?
- I did not submit my work references etc, only uploaded the four required documents (declaration, CV, ACS assessment letter, IELTS transcript). Is this OK?
- I listed a 'friend' in the form; although he does not currently respond to me emails, I hope this will be alright, i.e not much investigation by VIC, or no requirement for a reference from my friend.

If you can provide your thoughts on these you will make a fellow VIC SS aspirant happy!
Cheers


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> I got this mail from them 2 days ago...
> 
> Dear Radhakrishnan VENKATASUBRAMANIAN,
> 
> ...


Don't worry, the commitment sent by you will seal your approval. Good luck.


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

prgopala said:


> And when i was having least of the hope from Victoria (read http://www.expatforum.com/expats/868363-post7.html)after NSW rejected my SS, the VIC state springs up a surprise by granting me state nomination for 190. Confused reagarding what to do, since i have already applied for 189.


Well given the speed of applications being assessed and approved post July 1 2012 it would make absolute sense to just stay the course. Makes no sense to withdraw your 189 to submit a 190 as you would have to pay the application fees plus you would be restricted to work in Victoria for at least 2 years.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hello Prgopala,
> Congrats!
> I also applied for VIC SS recently.
> Can you please answer a few basic questions regarding VIC SS:
> ...


ok here's my replies
1) My commitment letter basically talked about how i viewed melbourne as a place to live in terms of climate, work opportunites, culture, growth, education, entertainment etc. I never compared it to any other city. I just gave my perspective and know-how about melbourne as a place where i would like to get settled.

2) I attached my resume as a PDF. They never asked for a .doc version.

3) No need for work experience and other docs. here's what i attached initially with the application - CV, declaration, IELTS & skill assessment.
Later on i had sent them a commitment letter with my SS reference to their email. These were the 5 documents i sent.

4) I have a blood relative staying in Sydney and i mentioned it in the application just to be quite honest. They never questioned about it since i think i had front loaded the commitment letter. 

I believe i could answer all your question and you are happy now


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

stbaugh13 said:


> Well given the speed of applications being assessed and approved post July 1 2012 it would make absolute sense to just stay the course. Makes no sense to withdraw your 189 to submit a 190 as you would have to pay the application fees plus you would be restricted to work in Victoria for at least 2 years.


Yup, thats the plan. I believe CO should be allocated in 4 weeks for 189 as well. Lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

prgopala said:


> And when i was having least of the hope from Victoria NSW rejected my SS, the VIC state springs up a surprise by granting me state nomination for 190. Confused reagarding what to do, since i have already applied for 189.


Congrats Praveen, I have my Vic SS in process as well and received an acknowledgement email 17th Aug.. Guess Ill have to wait a couple of months more, unless the Sept/Oct rounds have something in them for me on 189


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

zakinaeem said:


> Congrats Praveen, I have my Vic SS in process as well and received an acknowledgement email 17th Aug.. Guess Ill have to wait a couple of months more, unless the Sept/Oct rounds have something in them for me on 189


Yup VIC takes it own sweet time. 12 weeks .
guess what, had this been in august, i would have jumped with joy to see that sweet email from VIC. But today, when i have already lodged my 189, this email did not bring any cheer to me except for the satisfaction that i was not rejected as NSW did. Any case i would politely decline their SS. They could give my quota to someone deserving.


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine got approved as well, timeline is below


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> ok here's my replies
> 1) My commitment letter basically talked about how i viewed melbourne as a place to live in terms of climate, work opportunites, culture, growth, education, entertainment etc. I never compared it to any other city. I just gave my perspective and know-how about melbourne as a place where i would like to get settled.
> 
> 2) I attached my resume as a PDF. They never asked for a .doc version.
> ...


I am uploading the following as a part of my VIC state sponsorship application:

Declaration
CV in chronological format provided in Vic Website
Skill assessment
iELTS
Asset value
Detailed resume
Asset value details
Commitment Letter

Can you please let me know if these documents are sifficient? Am I missing anything? I assume we don't have to upload Education and Employment certifications? Pls confirm.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I am uploading the following as a part of my VIC state sponsorship application:
> 
> Declaration
> CV in chronological format provided in Vic Website
> ...


You do not need to upload any details about your asset unless asked. Commitment letter is fine. Go ahead, above mentioned are enough documents. No need to upload the eduction or work experience docs.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> You do not need to upload any details about your asset unless asked. Commitment letter is fine. Go ahead, above mentioned are enough documents. No need to upload the eduction or work experience docs.


Thanks for the quick reply...I will remove the asset document...


----------



## Test (Jul 21, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hello Prgopala,
> Congrats!
> I also applied for VIC SS recently.
> Can you please answer a few basic questions regarding VIC SS:
> ...


All the best Bluebyte, did you get the ACK email from VIC?
Early in the week, I have applied for VIC .
Let's keep in touch!
Another VIC SS aspirant 
Thanks!


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Test said:


> All the best Bluebyte, did you get the ACK email from VIC?
> Early in the week, I have applied for VIC .
> Let's keep in touch!
> Another VIC SS aspirant
> Thanks!


Hi Test,
No ack email yet.
I applied on Tuesday last week, how about you? Yes, let's keep in touch mate.
Good luck to us.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

prgopala said:


> You do not need to upload any details about your asset unless asked. Commitment letter is fine. Go ahead, above mentioned are enough documents. No need to upload the eduction or work experience docs.


Hi,
I did not include a commitment letter guys, do you think I should?
There is also a chance that I might receive an offer of employment from a Vic employer in a few weeks, and in that case I should immediately email that to the SS officer, right?

Cheers


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hi,
> I did not include a commitment letter guys, do you think I should?
> There is also a chance that I might receive an offer of employment from a Vic employer in a few weeks, and in that case I should immediately email that to the SS officer, right?
> 
> Cheers


front loading a commitment letter is always advisable. Do that if you can. And if you get a VIC employer to sponsor you then thats the icing on the cake. If thats the case then won't you be filing a 457 employer sponsored visa?


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

prgopala said:


> front loading a commitment letter is always advisable. Do that if you can. And if you get a VIC employer to sponsor you then thats the icing on the cake. If thats the case then won't you be filing a 457 employer sponsored visa?


Thanks,
I think I will use the offer both for SS and 457.
IF I receive it that is. At this point it's uncertain.


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

Guys, While applying for VIC SS I haven't uploaded any commitment letter. I just uploaded all mandatory documents. Shall I wait for their reply or send them commitment letter through email?


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Guys, While applying for VIC SS I haven't uploaded any commitment letter. I just uploaded all mandatory documents. Shall I wait for their reply or send them commitment letter through email?


Its not a compulsory document mostly required when you have family/friends living in different states of Australia... So no need...


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

karansuper said:


> Its not a compulsory document mostly required when you have family/friends living in different states of Australia... So no need...


Thanks Karan.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> You do not need to upload any details about your asset unless asked. Commitment letter is fine. Go ahead, above mentioned are enough documents. No need to upload the eduction or work experience docs.


I assume the Vic SS declaration needs to be taken in a stamp paper. When we do that, since the declaration is made in India should we remove the words 'COMMONWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA' and 'Migration Act 1958'? Please clarify.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I assume the Vic SS declaration needs to be taken in a stamp paper. When we do that, since the declaration is made in India should we remove the words 'COMMONWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA' and 'Migration Act 1958'? Please clarify.


What declaration? If you mean the declaration on their site? You just have to download it. Fill in the required information. Sign it. Scan it. Upload it. No need to of printing it on stamp paper.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> What declaration? If you mean the declaration on their site? You just have to download it. Fill in the required information. Sign it. Scan it. Upload it. No need to of printing it on stamp paper.


Oh, sorry. I meant the character-statutory-declaration form the needs be submitted for the VISA. I was going through the docs required for 189 VISA submission and came across the character-statutory-declaration form.

Should the character-statutory-declaration signed in front of a notary in a stamp paper? When we do that, since the declaration is made in India should we remove the words 'COMMONWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA' and 'Migration Act 1958'?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Oh, sorry. I meant the character-statutory-declaration form the needs be submitted for the VISA. I was going through the docs required for 189 VISA submission and came across the character-statutory-declaration form.
> 
> Should the character-statutory-declaration signed in front of a notary in a stamp paper? When we do that, since the declaration is made in India should we remove the words 'COMMONWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA' and 'Migration Act 1958'?


Sorry. Do not know which form you are talking about.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Paveen,
Did you submit any trade certificates (if you have) right away or waited for them to ask for the scans of certificates? Did they actually ask for them?
In their official webpage it stays that they will contact and request them if needed


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Sorry. Do not know which form you are talking about.


The character-statutory-declaration was provided in the checklist for 189 VISA. Got the info from the below thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ersonal-particulars-character-assessment.html


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
i got a mail from vic asking me to reply back stating :
In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address: Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories
Please let me know whether they asked something similar to you as well ??
If yes can you please let me know the details and forward your reply at [email protected]

It would be a great help if you can help me out with this.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends!!!
Can some one please provide me a commitment letter for VIC....my email id is [email protected].
It will be really helpful if you can forward it to me at the earliest.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> I got this mail from them 2 days ago...
> 
> Dear Radhakrishnan VENKATASUBRAMANIAN,
> 
> ...


Hi rkv146,
I have receied a very very similar email yesterday.
Can you please forward me the writeup that you have provided in reply...it would be great if you can forward it to [email protected]


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Here's my time line
> VIC SS applied - > 22nd June
> VIC ACK - > 10th July
> Commitment letter (Vic did not ask this, i sent proactively) -> 18th August
> ...


Hi Propogola,

can you please provide me the commitment letter.
I have been asked to provide one yesterday.


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hi Propogola,
> 
> can you please provide me the commitment letter.
> I have been asked to provide one yesterday.


You need to wait for others to send you commitment letter, I am no help in that.

Did you mentioned any of your relative or friend staying outside Vic in you SS application? I am just wondering should I keep one ready for me as well?


----------



## SeekAussie (Jun 28, 2012)

*Victoria SS Approved*

Hi everyone.

I would like to share the good news that Victoria has consented for state nomination.

Here are my timelines:
IELTS: 21st June 2012 R:8 L:7.5 S:8 W:7.5 O:8 ACS Completed: 20th June 2012 Vic SS/ ACk: 4th July 2012/ 11th July 2012 EOI Submitted: 4th July 2012 (70 Points)

So, approximately 10 weeks for the State nomination.

Thanks everyone on this forum for providing the support and guidance. Look forward to people from Mumbai to go to Aus early next year. Let me know if any more from Mumbai are heading next year.

Also, Request you to please guide me on the checklist required for filing Visa application.

Thanks,
SeekAussie


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> You need to wait for others to send you commitment letter, I am no help in that.
> 
> Did you mentioned any of your relative or friend staying outside Vic in you SS application? I am just wondering should I keep one ready for me as well?


Yes i did mention that my cousing stays in another state. But even if you don't mention this they will still ask you why have you chosen victoria over other states....so better be prepared with one.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

I have provided my commitment letter today (thanks to rkv146).
Any idea about the timelines it would further take to get back the approval from now on ??
I mean any trend that any of you have noticed ??


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I have provided my commitment letter today (thanks to rkv146).
> Any idea about the timelines it would further take to get back the approval from now on ??
> I mean any trend that any of you have noticed ??


You should get reply in couple of days. Max by next week.


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats SeekAussie...did they ask for commitment letter?


----------



## SeekAussie (Jun 28, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Congrats SeekAussie...did they ask for commitment letter?


Nope. I had mentioned in my application that one of my friends lives in Melbourne, Victoria. So, i guess commitment letter is only required if you mention any friend/relative living outside victoria.

Thanks,
SeekAussie


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> You should get reply in couple of days. Max by next week.


Woooow man thats pretty fast i would say........i'm nervous now


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

SeekAussie said:


> Nope. I had mentioned in my application that one of my friends lives in Melbourne, Victoria. So, i guess commitment letter is only required if you mention any friend/relative living outside victoria.
> 
> Thanks,
> SeekAussie



Thanks SeemAussie..I guessed so..


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Woooow man thats pretty fast i would say........i'm nervous now


Oops sorry, did not see your time line. Did you apply for VIC this month or in july?


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Everyone seem to be having great experience with the Victorian Sponsorship except me!!! It took them over 5 weeks to acknowledge my application( after a gentle reminder on the 4th week). After that they sent an email saying that in order to get sponsorship as a pre primary teacher in VS I need to get my teaching degree evaluated from their said agency! So I'm confused what was the first assessment that was advised on the website for??? They required exactly the same paper work! So very patiently have now applied to that agency and now they replied that I need to get a teacher registered certification!!! Ugrh!!!!! how can i be a registered teacher in VS without working there or even getting the visa????? On top of it all VS state said that they need all the papers within 3 months! The agency takes 8 weeks to get their act together and now I have to deviate to teacher certification before the cycle can be completed!!!! I'm happy to get what's required but it seems that they need more documents than stated in the webistes!
So anyone anyone out there knows anyone who has migrated or knows the process of acquiring state sponsorship as a pre primary teacher for Victoria State please please I'm drowning here! Would appreciate the help or advice!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Oops sorry, did not see your time line. Did you apply for VIC this month or in july?


I had applied for the sponsorship on 9th Sept. i.e this month itself 
So i think nothngs gonna happen untill around mid of next month....what say ??


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I had applied for the sponsorship on 9th Sept. i.e this month itself
> So i think nothngs gonna happen untill around mid of next month....what say ??


Yeah. I thought you were at the end of your 12 week wait, thats when VIC asks for the commitment letters. SO if they asked upfront still does not mean they are processing it that quick. yeah may be mid of next month.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Paveen,
Did you submit any trade certificates (if you have) right away or waited for them to ask for the scans of certificates? Did they actually ask for them?
In their official webpage it stays that they will contact and request them if needed

I will get an IT certificate in about one month, and I am planning to send it to VIC via email as soon as I get it, along with a slightly updated CV.
Hope this will be positive in their decision.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hi Paveen,
> Did you submit any trade certificates (if you have) right away or waited for them to ask for the scans of certificates? Did they actually ask for them?
> In their official webpage it stays that they will contact and request them if needed
> 
> ...


There is no need to send any other documents than that stated. They would take a decision based on ACS & your CV.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

prgopala said:


> There is no need to send any other documents than that stated. They would take a decision based on ACS & your CV.


Thanks Paveen,
One last question regarding the letter; did you list any friends/relatives outside VIC in the initial application form? Inside VIC? I am considering front-loading a commitment letter just like you, but not sure whether it will be good or look like 'trying too hard' in their eyes...
I have listed one friend in VIC.

Regards


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Thanks Paveen,
> One last question regarding the letter; did you list any friends/relatives outside VIC in the initial application form? Inside VIC? I am considering front-loading a commitment letter just like you, but not sure whether it will be good or look like 'trying too hard' in their eyes...
> I have listed one friend in VIC.
> 
> Regards


I would suggest front load the commitment letter. It will only prove that you are interested in the state and have studied about it. It will more so tell that you are not looking at the state as just another option for SS. I did the same.


----------



## Tans (Sep 23, 2012)

*IELTS Score for Vic SS*

Hi guys, I am new to this forum. It was amazing to see so many questions being answered in this forum. I just want to check in Victoria SS, would there be any mandatory 7 IELTS score that is required. I got my IELTS recently and I scored 6.5. However, When i do my points test I am getting 65. Is it mandatory to get IELTS 7 to apply for Victoria SS?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello and Welcome Tans,

For Vic SS its mandatory to get a minimum score of 7 in each band.


----------



## Tans (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Gaurav for your quick reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

You are welcome, and all the best !!


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Tans said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this forum. It was amazing to see so many questions being answered in this forum. I just want to check in Victoria SS, would there be any mandatory 7 IELTS score that is required. I got my IELTS recently and I scored 6.5. However, When i do my points test I am getting 65. Is it mandatory to get IELTS 7 to apply for Victoria SS?


it is NOT mandatory to get IELTS 7.0 !!!
it depends on your ocupation.

check this list:
https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....cupation-List-for-Victoria-September-2012.pdf

you can see, that :
for PhD Graduates requirement is 6.0 in each band.
for 232212 Surveyor 6.0 in each band. 
for 232611 Urban and Regional Planner 6.0 in each band. 

etc.

However, for ICT occupations requirement is 7.0 ...

So, *@Tans* what is your occupation?


----------



## Tans (Sep 23, 2012)

Unfortunately mine is an ICT occupation.


----------



## Tans (Sep 23, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Hello and Welcome Tans,
> 
> For Vic SS its mandatory to get a minimum score of 7 in each band.


Hi Gaurav,

Are you a computer science graduate or other field? Did you take RPL route? Need some help regarding RPL.

Thanks,


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Tans,

I did my BE in Electronics and Telecom and I went through the RPL route as I wasn't sure but my degree was recognized by ACS as an Australian equivalent of a major in computing.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends !!

I have submitted my EOI and the VIC SS earlier in this month. Now i have got a new job offer so planning to join the company by end of October. So who all should i need to inform about this change ??
1. VIC
2. Update EOI ?? If i go in and Update EOI then do i need to submit that again ??
And what proof will I have to provide, since EOI doesn't ask for any doc uploads.


----------



## Tans (Sep 23, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Hi Tans,
> 
> I did my BE in Electronics and Telecom and I went through the RPL route as I wasn't sure but my degree was recognized by ACS as an Australian equivalent of a major in computing.


Hi gaurav,

Would you mind sharing RPL that you had prepared with me?

Thanks,
Tans


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

guys any more invites from VIC ??


----------



## bsofu (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes i got an invitation today , however my 189 is already in progress. They are late by 15 days


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Friends and Seniors !!
I have received the following mail from VIC stating :
"We are currently experiencing a delay in processing ICT applications and are unable to provide a time frame in which the application will be finalised.

We apologize for the delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible."

Anyone else received such an email...and wht should i interpret rather how long more should i have to wait ??


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Friends and Seniors !!
> I have received the following mail from VIC stating :
> "We are currently experiencing a delay in processing ICT applications and are unable to provide a time frame in which the application will be finalised.
> 
> ...



Hii Even I got the same mail Today..
Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination. 

We are currently experiencing a delay in processing ICT applications and are unable to provide a time frame in which the application will be finalised. 

We apologise for the delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.
Kind regards,

Skilled and Business Migration Program
Trade and Industry Development
Department of Business and Innovation 
GPO Box 4509, Melbourne, Victoria 3000
LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Even I got the same mail Today..
> Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.
> 
> We are currently experiencing a delay in processing ICT applications and are unable to provide a time frame in which the application will be finalised.
> ...


Hey rkv146,
i was actually wondering looking at your timelines since you have already got the 189 invite. I mean why are you not giong ahead with the visa application instead of waiting for VIC SS ??


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hey rkv146,
> i was actually wondering looking at your timelines since you have already got the 189 invite. I mean why are you not giong ahead with the visa application instead of waiting for VIC SS ??


I wish I can Apply.. I am waiting for the Coimbatore PSK to accept the Passport application for my Re issue, as My passport is expiring on Jan 2013.. I hope to get this sorted out by End of this month and apply by beginning of November. I have the invite Valid until November 14


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am new here, good to see fellow victoria applicants.
261314 - Software Tester | ACS : Sbmtd/+ve 15-07-12/15-08-12 | IELTS: :L:8,R:7,W:7.5,S:8,O: 7.5 | EOI(190/65pt): 15-08-12 | VIC SS/App : 15-08-12/Not Yet|Invite:Not Yet .

I got the same email you guys got.
subhadipbose and other fellow software testers lets stay in touch


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

shriman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new here, good to see fellow victoria applicants.
> 261314 - Software Tester | ACS : Sbmtd/+ve 15-07-12/15-08-12 | IELTS: :L:8,R:7,W:7.5,S:8,O: 7.5 | EOI(190/65pt): 15-08-12 | VIC SS/App : 15-08-12/Not Yet|Invite:Not Yet .
> ...


Well Shriman do you know whether any other 65 pointer got a VIC SS approval till now ??
It seems you have been waiting for almost 2 months for the approval now.......its been just one month for me so far


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Well Shriman do you know whether any other 65 pointer got a VIC SS approval till now ??
> It seems you have been waiting for almost 2 months for the approval now.......its been just one month for me so far



Hi As far as my knowledge goes, none have got it, so as far, so probably you would be the first one among us, to get it with 75 Points, can i know if you got 75 points with the state sponsorship or without? I got my 65 points with adding this points.
Could all the fellow software testers share their profiles in the format mentioned below.
Points:65
Experience:4.5 years
Age:26
Qualification: BTech(Computer Science)
Days since you have applied:T+53 days :confused2:


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

shriman said:


> Hi As far as my knowledge goes, none have got it, so as far, so probably you would be the first one among us, to get it with 75 Points, can i know if you got 75 points with the state sponsorship or without? I got my 65 points with adding this points.
> Could all the fellow software testers share their profiles in the format mentioned below.
> Points:65
> Experience:4.5 years
> ...


Hi Sriman/Subhadip,

Good to know many Testing folks applied for VIC SS. I'm also a Tester, below are my details:

Points:65
Experience:4.2 years
Age:27
Qualification: B. Sc(Computer Applications)
Days since you have applied:20 days.

Could you pls. let me know if you are aware of any Testers being nominated recently by VIC. If so, are they into Manual or Automation?

I'm an Automation(QTP) engineer, tensed about the result.

Lets be in touch in this forum to know how many are being nominated.


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

dcm.rajesh said:


> Hi Sriman/Subhadip,
> 
> Good to know many Testing folks applied for VIC SS. I'm also a Tester, below are my details:
> 
> ...


Hi Yar, i see 3 guys to VIC in this forum, do you guys know anyone else?How many points have they scored?

I really doubt if your skill matters like automation, i know automation too, if i am not wrong the highest point scorers get the call first followed by the lesser so 80>75>70>65>60 and if 2 people get same points then the one who applies first gets the call first so in that order.

And if i understand it correct there will be 2 draws in october one on 1st and another on 15, i didnt get it on 1st neither did you 2 guys.

Do you know any software testers 261314 getting called in the last week i mean the one who have applied after July 1st dont consider anyone before this day, if yes how many points did they get and when did they apply?

You can add me shrisanka google mail to stay in touch :focus: but i am feeling better to know you 2 guys are there lets hope for the best i have 3 shots left october 15 novermber 1 and novermber 15 if i get the call it should happen in any of these 3 dates.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

shriman said:


> Hi Yar, i see 3 guys to VIC in this forum, do you guys know anyone else?How many points have they scored?
> 
> I really doubt if your skill matters like automation, i know automation too, if i am not wrong the highest point scorers get the call first followed by the lesser so 80>75>70>65>60 and if 2 people get same points then the one who applies first gets the call first so in that order.
> 
> ...


Hey Great to see you fellow mates 
Well the 190 invites does not depend on the draws on eavery 1st and 15th of the month. That is solely for the 189 candidates for whom automated invites are generated based on the points. Whereas VIC still seems to have quite a lot of manual intervention. They will be issuing the approval first and then you are supposed to get the invite from DIAC Skill select. Its really a tense moment i suppose.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey Shriman and Rajesh,do you have any idea what are the next steps once you get the invite. I am just trying to be a little proactive in terms of gathering documents and complete the relevant for formalities so that we can apply for the visa at the earliest.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey Shriman and Rajesh,
did VIC ask for commitment letter from you explaining why you have chosen VIC over other states ? If Yes then when did they ask for it...i mean how long after your submission.


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hey Shriman and Rajesh,
> did VIC ask for commitment letter from you explaining why you have chosen VIC over other states ? If Yes then when did they ask for it...i mean how long after your submission.


I submitted my commitment letter when i applied so i didnt get any mail, from victoria.
I mentioned my reasons on why i want to settle in vic in it.


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hey Shriman and Rajesh,do you have any idea what are the next steps once you get the invite. I am just trying to be a little proactive in terms of gathering documents and complete the relevant for formalities so that we can apply for the visa at the earliest.


Hi Subhadip,

VIC has so far not asked for any commitment letter to me, I mentioned that I do not have any relatives or friends residing in any parts of Aus, may be that could' have prompted them not to ask for any commitment. As far as the next steps goes, I do not have any idea on the documents related stuff as my entire focus is on SS now.

My consultant mentioned that they do not require any additional documents as they got every thing with them, when I applied for ACS. I might require to get a new reference letter when applying for DIAC.

Shriman and I got in touch through Gtalk. If you can share ur Gmail ID, we all can get in touch and share more info as we move further.


----------



## lobmails (Oct 10, 2012)

*Received the same message from Vic*

Hey, 

Does any of you who have received the message from Victoria that "there will be delay in process........" have received any further info yet?

Or any of you (if) going thru a Migration agent got any info about the issues which is delaying this process?

I am also standing at the same point where you all are...lets update each other when there will be news about it.

I don't think it's due to Point '65' which has put our application on hold as if we see the *general scenario*, any 261314 could get at most 75 points (if IELTS is above 8.0/exp above below 5 yrs, and there is no past Australian exp/edu/connection) so we all almost stands equally in the queue.

However, it can't be denied that there might be a chance that our experience is being reviewed by professionals that might be causing the delay.

Keep the post alive 


 Thanks!!


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

lobmails said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does any of you who have received the message from Victoria that "there will be delay in process........" have received any further info yet?
> 
> ...


Hi Lobmail,

Good to see another software tester can you post you stats in the above mentioned format see the signature if you have any doubts


----------



## lobmails (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi,

Subhadip : I can see that you've submitted you EOI before receiving SS where Victoria document says you have to do it post that, does you consultant asked you to do that?


----------



## lobmails (Oct 10, 2012)

*My status*



shriman said:


> Hi Lobmail,
> 
> Good to see another software tester can you post you stats in the above mentioned format see the signature if you have any doubts



Here we go:

261314 - Software Tester | ACS : +ve | IELTS: +ve/7 | VIC SS/App : 04-08-12/Not Yet | EOI(190/65pt): Not applied yet | Inviteost EOI


----------



## Meenu.ajmer (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi all,

even i got the same mail from VIC reg delay in the process. anyone aware of the possible reasons?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

lobmails said:


> Hi,
> 
> Subhadip : I can see that you've submitted you EOI before receiving SS where Victoria document says you have to do it post that, does you consultant asked you to do that?


Hey lobmail,
I am not taking help of any agent for processing my application.
Moreover the VIC SS application asks whther you have a submitted EOI or not....if YES they asks for the EOI ID....that is why I had submitted the EOI before submitting my SS application.
Moreover this was exactly what was suggested by expat seniors in the EOI submitted club.


----------



## lobmails (Oct 10, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hey lobmail,
> I am not taking help of any agent for processing my application.
> Moreover the VIC SS application asks whther you have a submitted EOI or not....if YES they asks for the EOI ID....that is why I had submitted the EOI before submitting my SS application.
> Moreover this was exactly what was suggested by expat seniors in the EOI submitted club.


thanks for the reply buddy !! you made it clear to me.

thanks


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

*Lets see who else applied?*



lobmails said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 261314 - Software Tester | ACS : +ve | IELTS: +ve/7 | VIC SS/App : 04-08-12/Not Yet | EOI(190/65pt): Not applied yet | Inviteost EOI


So we are 4, Lobmail where do you stay? who else do you know, have applied as software testers with you?

I stay in bangalore i dont know anyone other than us 4.


----------



## lobmails (Oct 10, 2012)

shriman said:


> So we are 4, Lobmail where do you stay? who else do you know, have applied as software testers with you?
> 
> I stay in bangalore i dont know anyone other than us 4.


I am from Pune

One of my senior is also in process to go for it (SS) soon, i'll ask him to join the club 

I'm sure there are loads of 261314 around and we are few of them.


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

*Who else guys?*



lobmails said:


> I am from Pune
> 
> One of my senior is also in process to go for it (SS) soon, i'll ask him to join the club
> 
> I'm sure there are loads of 261314 around and we are few of them.


Can you share his points and his details like when he applied?
Lets add each other on gtalk my id is shrisanka :boxing:


----------



## tarung2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

Please suggest how much time it will take for VIC SS with 75 points, i am planning to file my EOI and VIC SS soon.


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

*Which category?*



tarung2010 said:


> Please suggest how much time it will take for VIC SS with 75 points, i am planning to file my EOI and VIC SS soon.


Which category are you applying under?
Please share you details in the above mentioned format, that would make it easier for appropriate people to comment.:confused2:


----------



## tarung2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

262112 - ICT Security Specialist


----------



## Meenu.ajmer (Oct 10, 2012)

shriman said:


> Can you share his points and his details like when he applied?
> Lets add each other on gtalk my id is shrisanka :boxing:



Hi all,

I have also applied for VIC sponsorship. PFB my details:

261314 - Software Tester | ACS : +ve | IELTS: +ve/7 | VIC SS/App : 26-sep-12/Not Yet | EOI(190/65pt): Not applied yet | Inviteost EOI


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

*Welcome*



Meenu.ajmer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have also applied for VIC sponsorship. PFB my details:
> 
> 261314 - Software Tester | ACS : +ve | IELTS: +ve/7 | VIC SS/App : 26-sep-12/Not Yet | EOI(190/65pt): Not applied yet | Inviteost EOI


Good we have one more, welcome meenu where r u from? That makes the count 5 now, what kind of testing are you into? you can add me on gtalk shrisanka

ETL
Manual 
Automation

:focus:


----------



## Meenu.ajmer (Oct 10, 2012)

shriman said:


> Good we have one more, welcome meenu where r u from? That makes the count 5 now, what kind of testing are you into? you can add me on gtalk shrisanka
> 
> ETL
> Manual
> ...


Hi, 
I am in Manual testing . I have added u in gtalk. 
Any updates ?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea whether there is priority given to candidates with more points in state sponsorship approval as well or not. I meant supposedly there are 2 candidates applying for same job code and the first applicant has 65 pt and applied in say August and the 2nd candidate had 75 pt but he applied later in Sept. So will the 2nd candidate get priority ??


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

lobmails said:


> I am from Pune
> 
> One of my senior is also in process to go for it (SS) soon, i'll ask him to join the club
> 
> I'm sure there are loads of 261314 around and we are few of them.


Hey Lobmail even i am from Pune....

By the way are any of you fellow testers seeking help from any agents ??
If YES then can you check with them the reason for delay with the ICT application processing in VIC ??


----------



## lobmails (Oct 10, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hey Lobmail even i am from Pune....
> 
> By the way are any of you fellow testers seeking help from any agents ??
> If YES then can you check with them the reason for delay with the ICT application processing in VIC ??



No, none of us are seeking any assistance from the migration agents.

I initially went to a couple of consultants, last one was Oplentus in Delhi, they all seems to be fake..with no information/confused knowledge..just looking to brain wash the candidate to take their services

One of my colleague went to Adelaide last year due to one of the consultant's mishandling  ..still waiting for a job (there's none in Adelaide for ICT since then)....can't trust these indian consultants


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Is there still somebody who applied beginning of July and hasn't yet received any replay from Victoria? My hubby applied 2nd of July and is still waiting for a replay... He is not an ICT professional...


----------



## Test (Jul 21, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hey Lobmail even i am from Pune....
> 
> By the way are any of you fellow testers seeking help from any agents ??
> If YES then can you check with them the reason for delay with the ICT application processing in VIC ??


Guys, count me in pls. 
my gtalk: nandu.buy


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

shriman said:


> So we are 4, Lobmail where do you stay? who else do you know, have applied as software testers with you?
> 
> I stay in bangalore i dont know anyone other than us 4.


Count me in Please, my Gtalk : krantinelluri

261314 - ACS:18th Sep/waiting, VIC SS/ACK : 24th Sep/27th Sep, IELTS : 7.5(O)


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

lobmails said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does any of you who have received the message from Victoria that "there will be delay in process........" have received any further info yet?
> 
> ...


Very true, just called up Victoria and they told me that delay is due to the huge number of application under ICT category which we might expect to go beyond 12weeks.


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Friends and Seniors !!
> I have received the following mail from VIC stating :
> "We are currently experiencing a delay in processing ICT applications and are unable to provide a time frame in which the application will be finalised.
> 
> ...


@Subhadip,did you get this mailer as part of Acknowledgement or is it a separate mail after the acknowledgement?


----------



## shriman (Oct 8, 2012)

*A question*



krantinelluri said:


> Very true, just called up Victoria and they told me that delay is due to the huge number of application under ICT category which we might expect to go beyond 12weeks.


I wonder if there are so many applications from ICT why exactly 
1)is victoria accepting more applicants?
2)Why are they not updating the status to, A high number of applications received for this occupation. Applications likely to close before the end of the program year.
The statement given by them and the news are contradicting? what do you think?:confused2:


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi,
Anybody from here is applying for Vic SS as a Life Scientist nec? Was wandering how experienced are other applicants... I am really worried that I am not experienced enough to get SS and this is my only chance of getting PR right now...
Regards,
Jo


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi,
> Anybody from here is applying for Vic SS as a Life Scientist nec? Was wandering how experienced are other applicants... I am really worried that I am not experienced enough to get SS and this is my only chance of getting PR right now...
> Regards,
> Jo


If this is only option you have then no need to worry much. If you satisfy basic requirements for VIC SS, like English Eligibility, your Skill in their list and having minimum required experience you should go for it sooner rather than later.

And there is no fee for VIC SS, so you wont lose anything. Good luck!!!


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Please add me into VIc SS club , applied on 18 Oct,12. Am a ICT Business Analyst 65 points without SS. Also filed EOI. Expect nothing less than 12 weeks as mentioned.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

shriman said:


> I wonder if there are so many applications from ICT why exactly
> 1)is victoria accepting more applicants?
> 2)Why are they not updating the status to, A high number of applications received for this occupation. Applications likely to close before the end of the program year.
> The statement given by them and the news are contradicting? what do you think?:confused2:


Agreed, but wondered why they didn't update the ICT skill availability eventhough update date on their SOL list is 8th Oct.
But as per my belief Victoria is at the top notch preference for all ICT applicants like us so as the high number of applications.


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Please add me into VIc SS club , applied on 18 Oct,12. Am a ICT Business Analyst 65 points without SS. Also filed EOI. Expect nothing less than 12 weeks as mentioned.
> 
> ...


Varun, with 65 points in hand why dont you file EOI for 189 visa..in three months you will get PR in hand instead of waiting for SS.


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Agreed,

Already submitted EOI with 189 , 190 options ticked. Hope that suffices for 189 interest. As for 3 months , I presume it will take me another 2-3 months anyways to get a 189 thorugh EOI (if I am lucky enough , as I see lot of ICT BA waiting at 65 who have filed EOI's before me) , meanwhile having filed a VIctoria SS can provide a good opportunity to score another 5 points and get the placed fixed for a PR.

Thanks for your concern anyways. Wondering if we have some BA's out here who applied for victoria SS too ? 

Regards

Varun


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

shriman said:


> I wonder if there are so many applications from ICT why exactly
> 1)is victoria accepting more applicants?
> 2)Why are they not updating the status to, A high number of applications received for this occupation. Applications likely to close before the end of the program year.
> The statement given by them and the news are contradicting? what do you think?:confused2:


Well...if you think about it from their perspective, they want the cream of the world to come there, just like any other country. If there are 'n' applications which are 60 points each and the 'n+1'th application is an exceptional 90 pointer, and there is only 1 PR available...who should it go to? 

I think first come first served comes into play if there were 2 PRs available for the above case. 1 would go to the 90 pointer and 1 would prolly go to the first 60 pointer. 

Therefore, it is a wise decision for the Vic State to always keep their doors open


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello All,

Its great to see people sharing their experiences on this forum, which becomes quite helpful to people applying for their PRs. 

Is it mandatory to apply for VIC state sponsorship before we submit an EOI? 
I wanted to know if I submit an EOI now with 189 visa subclass and after a few days decide to go for state sponsorship in Victoria state, is that possible? Will I be able to update my EOI with 190 subclass visa ticked and submit the same again? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Its great to see people sharing their experiences on this forum, which becomes quite helpful to people applying for their PRs.
> 
> ...


.



Hii,

You can submit EOI with 189 and and 190( Check both the radio buttons in EOI)..
Then you can log in to VIc SS site and submit the sponsorship form. You can put your EOI Number there. If you have 65 points of 189, the chances are very high that you will get 189 invite before victoria approves your SS..

Regards
RK


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Batman1982 said:


> If this is only option you have then no need to worry much. If you satisfy basic requirements for VIC SS, like English Eligibility, your Skill in their list and having minimum required experience you should go for it sooner rather than later.
> 
> And there is no fee for VIC SS, so you wont lose anything. Good luck!!!


Thanks for king words, I really hope you're right... I am just hoping that Life Scientist nec will be on their SOL list when I will be able to apply...


----------



## coolvarun_80 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello Kavita, I am new to this forum and want to submit an EOI for AU. Can you tell me if how did you proceed to get the skill assessment done???


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

coolvarun_80 said:


> Hello Kavita, I am new to this forum and want to submit an EOI for AU. Can you tell me if how did you proceed to get the skill assessment done???


 I am recently done with ACS and the following are the ones that I submitted for review.
1. CV
2. Reference letter from HR(at a very high level mentioning of my role and tenure with the company)
3. Manager's reference with roles and responsibilities(with manager'scompany ID too, which is optional)
4. Org chart signed by Manager's manager
5. Education transcripts and Vendor certificates(I just included my BTech certificates with all transcripts,Convocation, provisional and CMM)
6.Passport

I am with the same company since as I joined as a fresher,in case of switches u need to include releiving letter, reference letter, roles and responsibilities from your previous company.

addon is,its a good idea to include role progressions if any and also the list of countires you worked with dates as part of manager's declaration.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

i got a separate email from them intimating about the delay but that too is a month old story now....no updates since then. Any idea whether the job category caps are updated for Oct or not ??


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Friends and Seniors,
I have submitted my EOI for 190 and waiting for VIC SS but now I have joined a new company today. How should i proceed next ?
Should I :
1. Inform VIC about my job change and,
2. Update EOI in Skill Select....if so how to Update the EOI...do i need to resubmit the EOI after editing it or does it gets reflected automatically ??

Please help me out on this as it might further delay my processing


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Friends and Seniors,
> I have submitted my EOI for 190 and waiting for VIC SS but now I have joined a new company today. How should i proceed next ?
> Should I :
> 1. Inform VIC about my job change and,
> ...


I would give a call to Vic guys, if I was in the same situation!!!


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

krantinelluri said:


> Agreed, but wondered why they didn't update the ICT skill availability eventhough update date on their SOL list is 8th Oct.
> But as per my belief Victoria is at the top notch preference for all ICT applicants like us so as the high number of applications.


Still all ICT oocupations are of high demand on Victoria SOL which was updated latest on 1 Nov, 2012.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

9 weeks over and still no update from VIC ......... i'm getting edgy now. Anyone has any news on VIC SS ???


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> 9 weeks over and still no update from VIC ......... i'm getting edgy now. Anyone has any news on VIC SS ???


@Subhadip, Learnt from other sources that Victoria is taking full 12 weeks for the decission,
Please keep us posted on this forum as soon as u hear the decision.
One more thing,how u are going ahead with ur employer change stuff,I am planning to change my employer in near future and your inputs in this regard are highly appreciated.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

krantinelluri said:


> @Subhadip, Learnt from other sources that Victoria is taking full 12 weeks for the decission,
> Please keep us posted on this forum as soon as u hear the decision.
> One more thing,how u are going ahead with ur employer change stuff,I am planning to change my employer in near future and your inputs in this regard are highly appreciated.


Hey i updated the EOI online and dropped an email to VIC updating about my change. I had attached the relevant relieving letter and the new offer letter as well (scanned attested true copies). They have acknowledged back today saying the profile has been updated with this new information and they do not need any further details regarding this. Hope this helps !!!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends and Seniors !!!

I am an applicant from India. Can anyone of you help me understand which PCC do i need for the actual application : India PCC through ( Passport Seva Portal ) OR the AUS PCC.
Please let me know how to get the AUS PCC as well as i am totally unaware of this process.
Any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
> 
> I am an applicant from India. Can anyone of you help me understand which PCC do i need for the actual application : India PCC through ( Passport Seva Portal ) OR the AUS PCC.
> Please let me know how to get the AUS PCC as well as i am totally unaware of this process.
> Any help will be highly appreciated


We need to provide PCC from all countries that we stayed over an year within the past 10years. 
In case of ur stay over 12months in Aussie, u need to submit both Australian PCC and Indian PCC(thinking that u might have stayed over an year in India within the past 10 years).
One important thing is, initial date of entry on Visa approval is exactly one year from PCC date or Medicals date which ever is earlier. So, it is always suggestible to wait until lodging ur visa or the case officer requests them to go for PCC, unless u made ur mind for an immediate travel upon the approval

This is the process to get PCCs from both countries

INDIA.........................2hrs to 10days
Relevant document: ‘Police Clearance Certificate’.
Citizens
Apply in person to the Regional Passport Office.(ESeva center)


AUSTRALIA...........minimumof 2 weeks
Relevant document: ‘National Police Check’.
Residents and non-residents
Complete the National Police Check Application Form available from the Australian Federal Police at:
National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police
Send completed form by mail to:
AFP Criminal Records
Locked Bag 8550
Canberra City
ACT 2601
Hope it helps!!!


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hey i updated the EOI online and dropped an email to VIC updating about my change. I had attached the relevant relieving letter and the new offer letter as well (scanned attested true copies). They have acknowledged back today saying the profile has been updated with this new information and they do not need any further details regarding this. Hope this helps !!!


Thanks for the light!!!


----------



## Tudo (Nov 13, 2012)

*Hello*

Hello guys,

I've been lurking this thread for a couple of months now. I also applied for Victoria's SS on Sep 14th. Got a confirmation email on the 16th and then got the notification that there will be delays from ACS. I am applying as a system analyst.

Couple of months now and no news, will let you know if I get a response as well.

Best of luck!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

I am waiting for SS and the EOI invite though I have already initiated the PCC process for myself. Can anyone suggest whether i need to get the PCC done for my spouse as well since i have claimed the additional 5 pts. for spouse skills ??


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

I survived the 10 weeks of eagerness and patiently waiting for my VIC SS today


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Subhadip:

You may probably need to wait for another couple of weeks to hear the good news. We finally have some news for Testers, Kundu13 received his nomination for Vic, after a long wait of 13 weeks. He is 9 years exp though.


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry, Its not Kundu13 as stated above, it was Bharatjain who received the acceptance for Vic sponsorship.


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I am waiting for SS and the EOI invite though I have already initiated the PCC process for myself. Can anyone suggest whether i need to get the PCC done for my spouse as well since i have claimed the additional 5 pts. for spouse skills ??


Character requirements are needed for all applicants who are 16yrs or older, so u need PCC for ur wife irrespective of partner skills points as long as she is included on ur application.


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I survived the 10 weeks of eagerness and patiently waiting for my VIC SS today


All the best, but u need to wait for couple of more weeks though and u are in the front-line to most of us.


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Oops, I messed up with the names here. I got confused with Bhraratjain and Kundu13. 

Bharatjain: He is still waiting to hear from Vic about his sponsorship.He has 9 yrs of exp, both into manual and automation.

His timeline is 261314 - Software Tester | ACS : Sbmtd/+ve 03-06-12/17-07-12 | IELTS: L=9/R=8/W=7.5/S=7.5/O=8 | EOI(190/65pt): 17-08-12 | VIC SS Ack : 24-08-12/Not Yet

Kundu13: He is the one who received acceptance. His experience and skillset is not known.

Timeline: ANZSCO 261314 S/Tester | IELTS 8,8,7.5,7.5 overall 8 |ACS +ve 23 July |VIC SS ACK 6th Aug| EOI 16 Aug, Vic Approval:14, Nov.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I survived the 10 weeks of eagerness and patiently waiting for my VIC SS today


Congrats - but with so many points why didn't you apply for 189 also?? you would have got immediate invitation (65 and above get immediate invite in the first next round). I don't see any benefit of 190 over 189 now that processing time generally is same for both.

was it something related to your occupation not being on SOL?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats - but with so many points why didn't you apply for 189 also?? you would have got immediate invitation (65 and above get immediate invite in the first next round). I don't see any benefit of 190 over 189 now that processing time generally is same for both.
> 
> was it something related to your occupation not being on SOL?


Yes man...unfortunately my nominated job code does not come under the 190 category or individual applicants


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

krantinelluri said:


> Character requirements are needed for all applicants who are 16yrs or older, so u need PCC for ur wife irrespective of partner skills points as long as she is included on ur application.


Thanks Kranti...it seems i should initiate the PCC for my spouse as well. This PCC thing is taking hell lot longer due to the super efficient police officials in my area.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

dcm.rajesh said:


> Subhadip:
> 
> You may probably need to wait for another couple of weeks to hear the good news. We finally have some news for Testers, Kundu13 received his nomination for Vic, after a long wait of 13 weeks. He is 9 years exp though.


Thanks man ... it seems i'll have to fight my anxiety for a few more weeks since the AUG applicants are yet to receive their SS.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Its perfectly 11 weeks (77 days ) and there is no update from VIC yet ??
Is there anyone who heard back anything recently ??


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

hello friends ....where are the VIC applicants....why is everyone so quiet ???


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> hello friends ....where are the VIC applicants....why is everyone so quiet ???


Almost 12 weeks for me but no update..meanwhile I got grant for 189 so probably they will not consider for SS application now


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Almost 12 weeks for me but no update..meanwhile I got grant for 189 so probably they will not consider for SS application now


hey congrats for your grant !!!!
since you already got the 189 invite in Oct they had automatically ignored your 190 application probably


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> hey congrats for your grant !!!!
> since you already got the 189 invite in Oct they had automatically ignored your 190 application probably


Thanks....I also think so..

anyways good luck..soon you will get positive response


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Friends and Seniors !!!

ACS assesed my skills as follows : "Your Bachelor of Technology (Computer Scice and Engineering) from xxx University of Technology completed on xxx xxx has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in Computing"

I selected my qualification as follows in my EOI application:
Qualification : Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
Course name : Computer Science Engineering

Please suggest whether my selection is correct or not ???


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello All,
I had submitted my EOI on 7-Sept but updated it on 09-Nov with no change in points score.
The date of effect remains as 07/09/2012.
That was the same day that i had applied for VIC SS.
So do you think the 12 weeks processing time for VIC will be considered from 07-Sept only ??


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hello All,
> I had submitted my EOI on 7-Sept but updated it on 09-Nov with no change in points score.
> The date of effect remains as 07/09/2012.
> That was the same day that i had applied for VIC SS.
> ...


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hi Friends and Seniors !!!
> 
> ACS assesed my skills as follows : "Your Bachelor of Technology (Computer Scice and Engineering) from xxx University of Technology completed on xxx xxx has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in Computing"
> 
> ...


Even I made the same selection with my EOI.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Guys its my 13th week but i haven't yet received any invite or approval from VIC. Now the invitaions went out today.....in that case if i receive the approval on coming friday then *will i have to wait for the invite on 17th or should i expect it prior to that ??*


----------



## Tudo (Nov 13, 2012)

*Got invitation*

Hello guys,

Just Giving you an update, recieved yesterday an invite from my EOI for a 189 with just 65 points. So i guess Victoria SS is no longer required. Anyway I applied for it on Sep 14th with no response so far.

So happy my 189 went through as I didn't expect it.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Tudo said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just Giving you an update, recieved yesterday an invite from my EOI for a 189 with just 65 points. So i guess Victoria SS is no longer required. Anyway I applied for it on Sep 14th with no response so far.
> 
> So happy my 189 went through as I didn't expect it.


Congrats Tudo for the invite !!!

Unfortunately my job code does not come under the 189 category so I have to go for the SS.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Guys its my 13th week but i haven't yet received any invite or approval from VIC. Now the invitaions went out today.....in that case if i receive the approval on coming friday then *will i have to wait for the invite on 17th or should i expect it prior to that ??*


Hii Subhadip,
You wont have to wait for Dec 17th.. 190 invites are not part of the routin invitations.. Once your SS is approved you will see a button Apply for Visa against the 190.. If you don't hear from Vic by Friday, Please send them a reminder..

All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Subhadip,
> You wont have to wait for Dec 17th.. 190 invites are not part of the routin invitations.. Once your SS is approved you will see a button Apply for Visa against the 190.. If you don't hear from Vic by Friday, Please send them a reminder..
> 
> All the Best
> ...


Hey RKV,
do we receive any email from VIC once they approve my application or may be from Skill Select if they invite me ??


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hey RKV,
> do we receive any email from VIC once they approve my application or may be from Skill Select if they invite me ??


Hi

Once your application is processed and approved, VIC State will send you an email to notify. You need to reply to the email to accept Victorian SS. Once you accept it, they will inform DIAC to send you an invite(subclass 190) through SkillSelect.

hth


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi
> 
> Once your application is processed and approved, VIC State will send you an email to notify. You need to reply to the email to accept Victorian SS. Once you accept it, they will inform DIAC to send you an invite(subclass 190) through SkillSelect.
> 
> hth


Thanks Man !!!!
Unfortunately its been 13 weeks and i haven't received any update yet.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Thanks Man !!!!
> Unfortunately its been 13 weeks and i haven't received any update yet.


YW!

Since Vic SS is free, everyone throws in an application I guess...I applied on Aug 8th and got approval on Nov 26th. Definitely more than 12 weeks. 

I think the major problem in their system is they don't get notified if an applicant receives a 189 invite. Since the processing times are current for 189 and 190, most applicants go the 189 route. But, Vic State continues to process their application. I've provided them feedback and thoughts, hope they can do something about it. 

Good luck!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> YW!
> 
> Since Vic SS is free, everyone throws in an application I guess...I applied on Aug 8th and got approval on Nov 26th. Definitely more than 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


Hey limonic,
Is your situation something like this.
You submitted the application on 8th Aug and they asked for further documents after a couple of weeks ??


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hey limonic,
> Is your situation something like this.
> You submitted the application on 8th Aug and they asked for further documents after a couple of weeks ??


Nah man! They never asked for anything...The only communication I ever got from their side was informing me about the delay in processing ICT applications.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*14 weeks !!!*



limonic316 said:


> Nah man! They never asked for anything...The only communication I ever got from their side was informing me about the delay in processing ICT applications.



Did you provide your commitment letter while submitting the application itself ??
Its been 14 weeks today and still no news of invitation. 
And i'm worried because the vacations are approaching and they might all go on leave which will further delay my application processing.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Did you provide your commitment letter while submitting the application itself ??
> Its been 14 weeks today and still no news of invitation.
> And i'm worried because the vacations are approaching and they might all go on leave which will further delay my application processing.


Nope!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Finally after 101 days VIC has provided me their approval for the nomination.
I have got the invitation activated in DIAC as well !!!!!!!!   
THats quite a relief......now friends and seniors I would need some guidance on the next steps.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

I can see the "Apply Visa" link when i login to Skill Select.
Please let me know what should i do next ??


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi,
Has anybody applied for Victoria State Sponsorship before having the minimal required experience (for example 1 month before)? I remember reading a post by someone who applied like that, but I can not find it anymore...
I emailed Victoria with this query but they only replied that they encourage to apply 'closer' to the time I meet the minimal requirement, but never mentioned how close...
Thanks for any input!
J


----------



## Test (Jul 21, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Finally after 101 days VIC has provided me their approval for the nomination.
> I have got the invitation activated in DIAC as well !!!!!!!!
> THats quite a relief......now friends and seniors I would need some guidance on the next steps.


Congratulations subhadipbose:clap2:. All the best with your visa. It has been a long wait for me too (13/9/12 Applied date!). Hopefully, I will be getting the good news soon  

Thanks


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Test said:


> Congratulations subhadipbose:clap2:. All the best with your visa. It has been a long wait for me too (13/9/12 Applied date!). Hopefully, I will be getting the good news soon
> 
> Thanks


You should expect it some where by end of this week or early next week.
Best of Luck mate !!!


----------



## lobmails (Oct 10, 2012)

*Need Help - Post SS*

Hi,

I received my SS approval confirmation email last week and now I am looking forward for invitation link from DIAC.

Got these queries and will be happy to get the answers:

- How to check for the DIAC link in the SkillSelect (Not sure if I have already got it) - I haven't received any email from SkillSelect so far.

- I received my State nomination from Victoria on my wedding day and of course now my relationship status has changed to Married :clap2: !!!

:focus: How to proceed for the updating of the information in Victoria State Sponsorship and SkillSelect?

What documents will be required?


----------



## lobmails (Oct 10, 2012)

*What is to be done for 'Skilled and Business Migration Program'*

Hi,

Another Query:

In my State Sponsorship approval email, they have mentioned that:

"To secure your Victorian Government nomination, you must provide the *Skilled and Business Migration Program* with confirmation that you accept the nomination, by replying to this email.

I am not sure what is to be done/provided for the 'Skilled and Business Migration' to ensure acceptance from Victoria

Please suggest.

~TIA


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

lobmails said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another Query:
> 
> ...


Just reply to heir email saying that you accept their nomination and thank them or doing that !!! 
At the same time request them to inform DIAC and send you the invitation through Skill Select to go ahead with further processing.
Do not forget to mention your EOI ID for their reference 

Congrats for the nomination !!!!!


----------



## lobmails (Oct 10, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Just reply to heir email saying that you accept their nomination and thank them or doing that !!!
> At the same time request them to inform DIAC and send you the invitation through Skill Select to go ahead with further processing.
> Do not forget to mention your EOI ID for their reference
> 
> Congrats for the nomination !!!!!



Thanks subhadipbose for a reply and kind suggestion, I'll be doing it in no time 

Thanks!!


----------



## Damienw26 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Advise on victoria*

Hi,i regisered my EOI and listed all states for 190.
I received this email from victorian goverment.



Expression of Interest - Victorian Government Invitation 

Nov 26

Further to your Expression of Interest through SkillSelect, the Victorian Government has reviewed your information and it appears that you have an occupation targeted by Victoria for state nomination under the Skilled – Nominated (190) Visa. 

If you are interested in making a free application for Victorian Government nomination, please check the minimum eligibility requirements and if you meet the relevant criteria, apply online: 

We look forward to receiving your application. 

Has anyone else received this email?
I have applied on dec 1 and received another email asking my total funds available which is 25500.Do you think they will accept my application and when should i hear back from them?

Im a carpenter and joiner.

Thanks


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Damienw26 said:


> Hi,i regisered my EOI and listed all states for 190.
> I received this email from victorian goverment.
> 
> 
> ...



Immigration.Victoria is expecting an application for State Nomination from you since your job code is in requirement in Victoria. If you are interested then submit an online free aplication for State Sponsorship. This usually takes around 12-14 weeks from the date of submission.


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello Folks,

Has any one received Acceptance for Victoria Sponsorship recently? Its been almost 17 weeks since I submitted my application with Victoria, and still haven't heard from them.

I have been following up with them on a regular basis about the status and every time I receive the same standard response stating that " We are currently experiencing delay for Software Tester applications and cannot provide any time frame".

Is this delay due to the Christmas holiday season or any other changes that are in store for 2013?

They are really testing my patience.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

dcm.rajesh said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Has any one received Acceptance for Victoria Sponsorship recently? Its been almost 17 weeks since I submitted my application with Victoria, and still haven't heard from them.
> 
> ...


I submitted on 7th Sept and received the approval on 17th Dec. Probably its because of the christmas and new year break.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

dcm.rajesh said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Has any one received Acceptance for Victoria Sponsorship recently? Its been almost 17 weeks since I submitted my application with Victoria, and still haven't heard from them.
> 
> ...



Yes bro...

I got mine on aug 02 and the total time they took is 2 months and 3 days....
All the best to you... !

One interesting trend out of the sample data i have analysed is most the invitation
that have been sent in last 2 weeks falls in

5-8 yr's ICT exp.....at least in the software testing code 


Regards
K


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Shared Accomodation available in Melbourne !!!*

Hello Friends,

2 BHK fully furnished accommodation is available for share for 2 additional person (Male) for 3 weeks from Aug 31, 2013 till 21st Sept 2013. Total 4 people will be sharing the apartment.

Total Rent - AUD 150 per week per person. All bills inclusive.

(Internet, Electricity, Water, Cable, Cleaning Services, Gas - All including in rent)

Gym, Swimming Pool and Terrace are accessible under same rent at no additional cost.

There is no bond for this rental apartment and no lease breakage charges.

Address: The Bank Apartments, 283 City Road, SouthBank, Melbourne, VIC 3006
NOTE : This is 5 mins walk to Flinders and Collins street so the building is situated right next to CBD. You won't incur any travelling expense as well. Moreover I myself stay here.

It is ideal for anyone moving to AUS and need some time to settle down and look for an accomodation.

P:S: Please PM me if you are really interested for further details.

Cheers !!
Subhadip


----------

